# Probleme mit der Schnittstelle H1bernate/Eclipse



## Guest (10. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

leider muss ich in genau einer Woche ein Projekt im Fach Datenbanken abgehen. Es geht dabei um die Verbindung zwischen Elipse und MySQL. Diese habe ich versucht mit dem Tool Hibernate zu lösen. Die Implementierung hat auch ganz gut geklappt, nun bekomme ich bei der Herstellung der Verbindung aber eine Fehlermeldung.... 

Da ja schon nächste Woche der Abgabetermin meiner Arbeit ist, hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir hier schnell helfen könnt.

Also, kommen wir zum Fehler:

"org.hibernate.HibernateException: Hibernate Dialect must be explicitly set"

"Could not initialzie the Hibernate configuration"


Ich habe mich bei der Implementierung an ein Tutorial aus dem Internet gehalten. Dieses funktionierte auch super, bis gerade jetzt beim Aufbau der Verbindung zur Datenbank in MySQL. 

Versteht Ihr vielleicht, warum dieser Fehler geworfen wird bzw. wie ich diesen beseitigen kann?? 

Ich hoffe auf Eure schnellstmöglich Rückmeldung.

MfG

Buergy

Hier ist nochmal eben mein QuellCode zu der HibernateSessionFactory:


```
package blablablapackage;

import org.hibernate.HibernateException;
import org.hibernate.Session;
import org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration;

/**
 * Configures and provides access to Hibernate sessions, tied to the
 * current thread of execution.  Follows the Thread Local Session
 * pattern, see {@link [url]http://hibernate.org/42.html[/url] }.
 */
public class HibernateSessionFactory {

    /** 
     * Location of hibernate.cfg.xml file.
     * Location should be on the classpath as Hibernate uses  
     * #resourceAsStream style lookup for its configuration file. 
     * The default classpath location of the hibernate config file is 
     * in the default package. Use #setConfigFile() to update 
     * the location of the configuration file for the current session.   
     */
    private static String CONFIG_FILE_LOCATION = "/hibernate.cfg.xml";
	private static final ThreadLocal<Session> threadLocal = new ThreadLocal<Session>();
    private  static Configuration configuration = new Configuration();    
    private static org.hibernate.SessionFactory sessionFactory;
    private static String configFile = CONFIG_FILE_LOCATION;

	static {
    	try {
			configuration.configure(configFile);
			sessionFactory = configuration.buildSessionFactory();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.err
					.println("%%%% Error Creating SessionFactory %%%%");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
    }
    private HibernateSessionFactory() {
    }
	
	/**
     * Returns the ThreadLocal Session instance.  Lazy initialize
     * the <code>SessionFactory</code> if needed.
     *
     *  @return Session
     *  @throws HibernateException
     */
    public static Session getSession() throws HibernateException {
        Session session = (Session) threadLocal.get();

		if (session == null || !session.isOpen()) {
			if (sessionFactory == null) {
				rebuildSessionFactory();
			}
			session = (sessionFactory != null) ? sessionFactory.openSession()
					: null;
			threadLocal.set(session);
		}

        return session;
    }

	/**
     *  Rebuild hibernate session factory
     *
     */
	public static void rebuildSessionFactory() {
		try {
			configuration.configure(configFile);
			sessionFactory = configuration.buildSessionFactory();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.err.println("%%%% Error Creating SessionFactory %%%%");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	/**
     *  Close the single hibernate session instance.
     *
     *  @throws HibernateException
     */
    public static void closeSession() throws HibernateException {
        Session session = (Session) threadLocal.get();
        threadLocal.set(null);

        if (session != null) {
            session.close();
        }
    }

	/**
     *  return session factory
     *
     */
	public static org.hibernate.SessionFactory getSessionFactory() {
		return sessionFactory;
	}

	/**
     *  return session factory
     *
     *	session factory will be rebuilded in the next call
     */
	public static void setConfigFile(String configFile) {
		HibernateSessionFactory.configFile = configFile;
		sessionFactory = null;
	}

	/**
     *  return hibernate configuration
     *
     */
	public static Configuration getConfiguration() {
		return configuration;
	}

}
```

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jan 2009)

zeig uns mal deine hibernate.cfg.xml
der Dialect fehlt wahrscheinlich...


----------



## computersport (22. Aug 2010)

Moinsens,

so ich habe komplett das selbe Problem ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Dialekte ausprobiert von InnoDB bis diesen einen anderen keine Ahnung wie der gerade heißt.

Ich zeig euch grad meine hibernate.cfg.xml :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
                                         "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
  <!-- Database connection settings -->
  
  
  <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</property>  
  <property name="hibernate.connection.url">xxx</property>
  <property name="hibernate.connection.username">xxx</property>
  <property name="hibernate.connection.password">xxx</property>
  <property name="hibernate.default_schema">xxx</property>
  
  <!-- JDBC connection pool (use the built-in) -->
  <property name="connection.pool_size">1</property>
  
  <!-- SQL dialect -->
  <property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQL5Dialect</property>
    
  <!-- Enable Hibernate's current session context -->
  <property name="current_session_context_class">thread</property>
  
  <!-- Disable the second-level cache  -->
  <property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.NoCacheProvider</property>
  
  <!-- Echo all executed SQL to stdout -->
  <property name="show_sql">true</property>
  
 </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```


```
Caused by: org.hibernate.HibernateException: Hibernate Dialect must be explicitly set
	at org.hibernate.dialect.DialectFactory.determineDialect(DialectFactory.java:80)
	at org.hibernate.dialect.DialectFactory.buildDialect(DialectFactory.java:62)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.SettingsFactory.determineDialect(SettingsFactory.java:460)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.SettingsFactory.buildSettings(SettingsFactory.java:155)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSettings(Configuration.java:2101)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1325)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.AnnotationConfiguration.buildSessionFactory(AnnotationConfiguration.java:867)
	at ourProject.server.HibernateUtil.<clinit>(HibernateUtil.java:26)
```

Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem liegt.
Die Configfile liegt auch im src-ordner.

Vielleicht kennt jemand die Lösung.

Vielleicht ist noch zu sagen das ich GWT und Hibernate benutze.

greetz
Compi


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2010)

[xml]<property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLInnoDBDialect"/> [/xml]

show sql etc. sind auch falsch


----------



## computersport (22. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> [xml]<property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLInnoDBDialect"/> [/xml]
> 
> show sql etc. sind auch falsch




Also wenn ich das ändere zeigt der xml editor an das dies Falsch ist. Also das value wird dann Rot unterstrichen. Und der Fehler bleibt auch gleich. :noe:


----------



## computersport (22. Aug 2010)

Ich hab mal einfach zum testen eine andere Datenbank verwendet aus einem Beispielprojekt,
wo alles einwandfrei läuft. Dort hab ich die configdatei in mein Projekt kopiert.

Der fehler ist der gleiche also würd ich vermuten das die Configdatei von hibernate nicht
gefunden wird. Bloß warum weiß ich einfach nicht... sie liegt im richtigen Ordner.


----------



## computersport (22. Aug 2010)

So hab den fehler gefunden. Und wie es oft ist dieser auch noch richtig banal.


```
package ourProject.server;

import org.hibernate.SessionFactory;

import org.hibernate.cfg.AnnotationConfiguration;
import org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport;

import ourProject.server.useradmin.User;

public class HibernateUtil {
	
	private static AnnotationConfiguration config = new AnnotationConfiguration();
	private static SessionFactory factory = config.buildSessionFactory();
	
	static {
		try {
			config.addAnnotatedClass(User.class);

			
			config.configure("hibernate.cfg.xml");
			
			// Muss nur beim ersten mal ausgeführt werden damit
			// das Datenbank schema in der Datenbank erstellt wird.
			new SchemaExport(config).create(true,true);
			
		} catch (Throwable ex) {
			System.err.println("Initial SessionFactory creation failed." + ex);
		      throw new ExceptionInInitializerError(ex);
		}
	}

	public static SessionFactory getFactory() {
		
		return factory;
	}
	

}
```

Hier sieht man ja das ich ein AnnotationConfiguration Objekt erstellt habe. Und gleich danach auch die SessionFactory. Das dumme in diesem Fall ist nur das die SessionFactory erstellt wird bevor dem Object per addAnnotatedClass(User.class) die entsprechenden Klassen hinzugefügt wurden. Man das ist ärgerlich, ich saß bis 3 Uhr nachts und hab nach dem Fehler gesucht :autsch:

```
private static AnnotationConfiguration config = new AnnotationConfiguration();
	private static SessionFactory factory = config.buildSessionFactory();
```


----------

